# Undertaker mma!?



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

I use to watch the wwf or wwe or whatever the hell they call it now and the undertaker was always my favorit. 
last monday I got bord and turned it on just to see what its like now and i saw undertaker fighting.

he had what looked like a solid boxing stance so i decided to look into it. It turns out that he has done other things that are mma related like choke people out with a triangle and thats something ive never seen in the wwf. And he has been seen backstage at the ufc before in pics and in some of the ufc dvds.

does any one know if he is anyway part of the ufc or mma?


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*He is nothing but a fan of MMA. Although he does have some boxing skills, that's about it. The guy just turned 42, and because of all his ring work over the last 17 years, his body is a mess of injuries. Right now he is on a light wrestling schedule going for the WWE World Championship.

The Undertaker - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*


----------



## jamlena (Oct 15, 2006)

Kameleon said:


> *He is nothing but a fan of MMA. Although he does have some boxing skills, that's about it. The guy just turned 42, and because of all his ring work over the last 17 years, his body is a mess of injuries. Right now he is on a light wrestling schedule going for the WWE World Championship.
> 
> The Undertaker - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*


You beat me to it Kam...


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

Yeah, I could see if he had started training MMA 10 - 15 years ago and he didn't have all the injuries acquired from Pro-Wrestling's rough schedule, but now.... No way.


----------



## mr_fuji (Mar 28, 2007)

The guy I'd like to see fight is The Ultimate Warrior. That was so intense it was insane!


----------



## jamlena (Oct 15, 2006)

mr_fuji said:


> The guy I'd like to see fight is The Ultimate Warrior. That was so intense it was insane!


The Ultimate Warrior is a fool, Jim Hellwig I beleive is his real name and he's nothing but a "Roided" up freak with very little talent.


----------



## Trainee (Nov 18, 2006)

You know, I really wish he had gotten into MMA when he was younger. 
Dunno, it would have been cool to see the Undertaker in a new ring...lol.


----------



## Pogo the Clown (Sep 21, 2006)

Funny thing is that Jim Hellwig legally changed his name to Warrior Warrior (no joke). :laugh: 




Pogo


----------



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

he is jsut a mma fan


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

thanks guys just got curious after seeing him put on the triangle and seeing his boxing stance.

here is a ufc backstage picture I dont know who the hell the other guy is but you should be able to find taker. kind of weired seeing him without the black trench coat.


----------



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

good find


----------



## TheJame (Sep 3, 2006)

Heh, The Undertaker is a big dude, but that's about it. He must be a mixed martial arts fan, because when he returned, he'd completely altered his "big man" wrestling style into more of a ground based style. He looked decent doing it, too. 

I've read a good story of Kurt Angle and Vince McMahon exchanging wrestling takedowns on a WWE flight, trying to one-up each other in takedowns in a careful manner. Angle had snuck up behind McMahon, took him down from behind, and the Undertaker sees this, thinking it's legitimate. So he runs over to Kurt, puts a rear naked choke on him, and nearly chokes him into unconcousness. 

Old school, baby.


----------



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

i read that to actually


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

Mark Calloway (The Undertaker) is good friends with Pat Miletich and has trained there quite a bit. You could see him in a picture that was shown during one of the UFC pre-fight specials (I think it was the Liddel/Horn one)


----------



## jamlena (Oct 15, 2006)

Pogo the Clown said:


> Funny thing is that Jim Hellwig legally changed his name to Warrior Warrior (no joke). :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I heard that too, I also saw a "youtube" video where the "Iron Sheik" gets into a shouting match with him at a recent autograph signing session because "Warrior" would not shake his hand. That guy has some serious issues.


----------



## dopesmoker (Apr 8, 2007)

man there mustve been 3 different undertakers in the wwf then

the ultimate warrior died didnt he?


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

dopesmoker said:


> man there mustve been 3 different undertakers in the wwf then
> 
> the ultimate warrior died didnt he?


1 undertaker, 1 fake one involved in a storyline, but only one person has ever played the undertaker.

i don't believe warrior is dead.


----------



## TheJame (Sep 3, 2006)

The Warrior is far from dead. He's alive, and I think he's actually gotten crazier since leaving the pro wrestling business. His name will pop up once in a while when he goes on one of his crazy rants, either on YouTube or some blog of his.

Either way, he's an idiot and with all of the training in the world, he would never belong in MMA.


----------

